# Atlanta area - The First Official Meeting of the Banter with CGAR Girl Club



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Anyone in the Hotlanta area or who will be in the Hotlanta area that would be interesting in a herfing in the next week or so?

I am calling it "The First Official Meeting of the Banter with CGAR Girl Club" since the idea was hatched in CGAR Girl's thread in the New Gorilla Forum here.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162024

I am thinking Dunwoody Tavern since it is pretty big, somewhat centrally located for those on the North side of town, and most important cigar friendly.

*Directions* 
Ye Olde Dunwoody Tavern is located in the The Shoppes of Dunwoody shopping center in the heart of Dunwoody, GA. 
*Ye Olde Dunwoody Tavern*
5488 Chamblee Dunwoody Road
Dunwoody, GA 30338

I am thinking next week (June 23-28). I am looking for suggestions as to the day of the week and start time. Usually the earlier you get there the better but if we have enough interest we can possibly get them to save us a section.

Ideas? Suggestions? Takers?

Michael


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll even break out the green feather boa for this 

The dates look good... I'm game. Might even have some surprizes for all those that show. And if no one else show's You and I are smoking it big time. HAHA. Oh and drinking


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I'll even break out the green feather boa for this
> 
> The dates look good... I'm game. Might even have some surprizes for all those that show. And if no one else show's You and I are smoking it big time. HAHA. Oh and drinking


The green feather boa should draw a crowd.. LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> The green feather boa should draw a crowd.. LOL


you have no idea. Ill leave the tiara at home this time.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> you have no idea. Ill leave the tiara at home this time.


Now there is a mental picture... :cb


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> you have no idea. Ill leave the tiara at home this time.


No tiara!? Then I'm not coming

I will try to make it depending on which day/night you guys choose


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> No tiara!? Then I'm not coming
> 
> I will try to make it depending on which day/night you guys choose


Yes but there will be a feather boa.... LOL

I am available any time next week Which nights are good/bad for you?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

mspringfield said:


> Yes but there will be a feather boa.... LOL
> 
> I am available any time next week Which nights are good/bad for you?


Thursday nights tend to work, if I get a choice


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Thursdays work for me too and its usually a good night at that bar too.

We have one vote for Thursday.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Any day works for me. Its that easy. I dont need a kitchen pass 

I suppose Ill wear the tiara. But that will depend on my mood :r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol tiara's and boas.. what has our cigar smoking become? fashionable lol:bn


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

r-ice said:


> lol tiara's and boas.. what has our cigar smoking become? fashionable lol:bn


i gotta keep it interesting


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> i gotta keep it interesting


Sondra, Somehow I doubt that "Uninteresting" has never been used to describe you.

OK Sounds like we have the beginnings of a herfing. Shall we tentatively say Thursday 6/26 starting around 5:00? Do I need to bring a camera for the boa and tiara?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Sondra, Somehow I doubt that "Uninteresting" has never been used to describe you.
> 
> OK Sounds like we have the beginnings of a herfing. Shall we tentatively say Thursday 6/26 starting around 5:00? Do I need to bring a camera for the boa and tiara?


Sounds good... 
bring a camera if you like. If you've seen what happened at the other herf for the Professor it might be a good idea. HAHHA


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Sounds good...
> bring a camera if you like. If you've seen what happened at the other herf for the Professor it might be a good idea. HAHHA


Oooooo.. Blackmail....:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll do my best, it may be closer to 5:45 before I can get there. I work in Buckhead and probably can leave the office by 5 or 5:30.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I'll do my best, it may be closer to 5:45 before I can get there. I work in Buckhead and probably can leave the office by 5 or 5:30.


Not a problem. I work in Alpharetta and get off at 4. I will be there a little before 5. I am sure we will be there for a while. :ss


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be there on time  what time do I need to be there? hahah


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I'll be there on time  what time do I need to be there? hahah


LOL.. We shall see. I am going to head straight there from work. I could be there any time between 4:30 and 5:30 depending on Atlanta traffic.

Looking forward to the boa and tiara.. Anything else we should be aware of? Boots? Leather? Handcuffs?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> LOL.. We shall see. I am going to head straight there from work. I could be there any time between 4:30 and 5:30 depending on Atlanta traffic.
> 
> Looking forward to the boa and tiara.. Anything else we should be aware of? Boots? Leather? Handcuffs?


If I can talk icehog to venture down I might have all three!! (lets see how long it take for him to find this post) ahahha


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> If I can talk icehog to venture down I might have all three!! (lets see how long it take for him to find this post) ahahha


Paging Tom


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Paging Tom


haha thats cheating!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> If I can talk icehog to venture down I might have all three!! (lets see how long it take for him to find this post) ahahha


As soon as I logged back on....I have my midgets bookmark your posts for me Sondra.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> As soon as I logged back on....I have my midgets bookmark your posts for me Sondra.


Sondra might like to have midgets at DT. Those tables are pretty tall... :ss


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> As soon as I logged back on....I have my midgets bookmark your posts for me Sondra.


Some might find that a bit freaky --- for some reason I'm intrigued 

You mean to tell me there are bookmarking midgets???


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

OK. So it looks like we are ready for Thursday June 26 starting somewhere around 5pm give or take a half an hour or so. I will stop by one day next week and tell them to expect us.

I will be going straight there from work so I may very well be there around 4:30. Everyone feel free to stop by whenever. Hang out as long as you want, no pressure to stay any later than you want unless you have a feather boa and a tiara. Feel free to bring cameras for blackmail photos.. 

Also feel free to keep bantering away here!!

Sounds like we will have a great evening!!! :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Some might find that a bit freaky --- for some reason I'm intrigued
> 
> You mean to tell me there are bookmarking midgets???


Midgets for every occassion and task, Dahling...


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Gonna try my hardest to make it...


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry, thats Lodge night and we have a degree to confer to boot...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Man, I used to love D Tavern, I lived around the corner from there and was a "regular".


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

aracos said:


> Sorry, thats Lodge night and we have a degree to confer to boot...


How about we go to Lodge then go there afterwards? Which lodge?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Wish I could make it; but the move will be in full swing by then. Sorry....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Wish I could make it; but the move will be in full swing by then. Sorry....


Yer just scared of still having welts on yer rear when you get home to IL.  :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yer just scared of still having welts on yer rear when you get home to IL.  :r


Actually ... the Dr. MRS will already be here in Athens with me. :hn :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Actually ... the Dr. MRS will already be here in Athens with me. :hn :r


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm......  Mwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm......  Mwahahahahaha!!!


:r :fu :r :fu :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> Some might find that a bit freaky --- for some reason I'm intrigued
> 
> You mean to tell me there are bookmarking midgets???


All manner of midgets to be found out there...

And this is the midget stripper I hired for Sondra on herf night:

Uh-huh...you want him. You know you do.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :r :fu :r :fu :r


Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

:r :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Man, I used to love D Tavern, I lived around the corner from there and was a "regular".


Yeah. I am a semi-regular at D Tavern. I am a regular at their bar around the corner, Royal Oak, but it is so small all of us would fill the place.

Plus there isn't any room for CGAR Girl's midgets.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Actually ... the Dr. MRS will already be here in Athens with me. :hn :r


Bring her too!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mspringfield said:


> Yeah. I am a semi-regular at D Tavern. I am a regular at their bar around the corner, Royal Oak, but it is so small all of us would fill the place.
> 
> Plus there isn't any room for CGAR Girl's midgets.


Let's get this straight...they are icehog's midgets, potentially on loan to the Cigar Madame.  :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Let's get this straight...they are icehog's midgets, potentially on loan to the Cigar Madame.  :r


:r:r Glad we cleared that up..:cb


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mspringfield said:


> :r:r Glad we cleared that up..:cb


Wouldn't want my midgets to get confused.  :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Wouldn't want my midgets to get confused.  :r


True. A confused midget can be a scary thing....:r

Speaking of midgets.. where is the cigar madame? Haven't seen any banter from her in a couple of days. Talk about scary..... Is she off plotting somewhere?


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> How about we go to Lodge then go there afterwards? Which lodge?


Chamblee/Sardis #444 in Chamblee... 

It's a Masters, so it will be really late when we get out.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> True. A confused midget can be a scary thing....:r
> 
> Speaking of midgets.. where is the cigar madame? Haven't seen any banter from her in a couple of days. Talk about scary..... Is she off plotting somewhere?


I actually had to work. ICK. But I's returned.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I actually had to work. ICK. But I's returned.


Damn.. and here I was hoping for some good old fashion plotting...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Damn.. and here I was hoping for some good old fashion plotting...


wel, while sitting in the Caddy driving about 600 miles... I had time to plot. . . I mean think
:tu


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Yer just scared of still having welts on yer rear when you get home to IL.  :r


come to think of it.. he didn't stand too much when i say him last..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> come to think of it.. he didn't stand too much when i say him last..


He was skeered of your belt, and your evil ways.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> He was skeered of your belt, and your evil ways.


evil?? moi?? mwahahah


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> evil?? moi?? mwahahah


Evil woman how you done me wrong,
But now youre tryin to wail a different song,
Ha ha funny how you broke me up, you made the wine now you
Drink the cup,
I came runnin every time you cried,
Thought I saw love smilin in your eyes,
Ha ha very nice to know, that you aint got no place left to go.

E-evil woman, e-evil woman, e-evil woman, evil woman.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Evil woman how you done me wrong,
> But now youre tryin to wail a different song,
> Ha ha funny how you broke me up, you made the wine now you
> Drink the cup,
> ...


Woooohoo!! E.L.O Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Woooohoo!! E.L.O Niiiiiiiice.


Do you like The Eagles? 

Raven hair and ruby lips
Sparks fly from her finger tips
Echoed voices in the night
She's a restless spirit on an endless flight
Wooo hooo witchy woman, see how
High she flies
Woo hoo witchy woman she got
The moon in her eye.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

what woman can resist a man that sings to her??

wait...are you googling all this? hahah dont tell me.. let me pretend. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> what woman can resist a man that sings to her??
> 
> wait...are you googling all this? hahah dont tell me.. let me pretend. :tu


I'm thinking of your belt, and it is all coming back to me.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I'm thinking of your belt, and it is all coming back to me.


It is a special belt. Has my name on it. . . tends to leave it marked into the skin like a tattoo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> It is a special belt. Has my name on it. . . tends to leave it marked into the skin like a tattoo.


I need a tattoo.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> It is a special belt. Has my name on it. . . tends to leave it marked into the skin like a tattoo.


I have a leather paddle like that...has a cutout, says "SLUT".

Works both ways.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> I have a leather paddle like that...has a cutout, says "SLUT".
> 
> Works both ways.


Funny I have one that says "SMILE"


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I need a tattoo.


It can be arranged. Careful what you ask for. Apparently I will be in your area in the near future --- granted working (or so that's what they call it).


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> Funny I have one that says "SMILE"


And I'll bet they do.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> And I'll bet they do.


before the fact  a few after. hahaha.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> before the fact  a few after. hahaha.


WooHoo!!!! :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> evil?? moi?? mwahahah


Damn.. That's twice this week you have been called evil....

BTW I prefer B.B. King:

She is a mean woman, oh, she never treats me right 
Oh, mean and evil woman, and she never treats me right 
Only go around every day, and don't come home 'til midnight 
Lord, if only, only she would treat me fair 
Oh, if i could get my baby, if could only get her to treat me fair 
Oh, she would own me, yes, she would own me anywhere


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Damn.. That's twice this week you have been called evil....
> 
> BTW I prefer B.B. King:
> 
> ...


I love this.. 2 men singing 

I soooo love the last line of that verse.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I love this.. 2 men singing
> 
> I soooo love the last line of that verse.


Singing and calling you evil.. :r:r

Yeah. B.B. King is one of my favs! Love the Blues!

Thursday is going to be trouble.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Everyone come and watch CGAR Girl go 1-on-1 with the 4 Horsemen!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Everyone come and watch CGAR Girl go 1-on-1 with the 4 Horsemen!


wow.. that sounds sooooo wrong. But awesome at the same time. Might wanna mention it's a DRINK.. not a P*rn being filmed. HAHAHHA


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> wow.. that sounds sooooo wrong. But awesome at the same time. Might wanna mention it's a DRINK.. not a P*rn being filmed. HAHAHHA


Yeah. But where's the fun in that? We are already making Icehog blush on our other thread.. :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Yeah. But where's the fun in that? We are already making Icehog blush on our other thread.. :r


Ain't that awesome....


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Ain't that awesome....


Yeah. I feel special...:ss


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I will have to see how work goes, don't know if I can make it or not.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> I will have to see how work goes, don't know if I can make it or not.


We will be there for a while. PM me and I will send you my cell number so you can call of you want to see if we are still around.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> I will have to see how work goes, don't know if I can make it or not.


Ohh Pffft! Work is over rated :tu


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Ohh Pffft! Work is over rated :tu


Ain't it the truth...

FYI to all. I am going to try to catch up with the owner of DT today and warn him,, er I mean let him know that we will be there Thursday.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Ain't it the truth...
> 
> FYI to all. I am going to try to catch up with the owner of DT today and warn him,, er I mean let him know that we will be there Thursday.


Danger Danger Danger


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Danger Danger Danger


Kind of what I told them... They asked how many people will be there. I told them "It could be 4... It could be 34". Terror filled their eyes but they are used to me and my crew coming in there from time to time. LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Kind of what I told them... They asked how many people will be there. I told them "It could be 4... It could be 34". Terror filled their eyes but they are used to me and my crew coming in there from time to time. LOL


hahah thats awesome  Looking forward to it.

-sniff----- i still smell some fear.. i think they call that new mens fragrance Icehog  (why do I tempt danger like this.. hahaha)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> hahah thats awesome  Looking forward to it.
> 
> -sniff----- i still smell some fear.. i think they call that new mens fragrance Icehog  (why do I tempt danger like this.. hahaha)


Maybe it's mspringfield's "crew".


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe it's mspringfield's "crew".


 I liked my version better.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> I liked my version better.


It was very funny, but obviously ficticious.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

So what is the official date and time for this thing?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> It was very funny, but obviously ficticious.


is it?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

krisko said:


> So what is the official date and time for this thing?


this thursday.. around 530pm umm thats the 26th.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> is it?


Indubitably.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Indubitably.


ooooo I like how you say that. ahahha...

3 days til herf time!!! well.. it may be a herf..it may just be a drink fest... who knows


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe it's mspringfield's "crew".


LOL.. It could very well be.. There are a lot of banker and lawyers in the "crew".... :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> this thursday.. around 530pm umm thats the 26th.


Damn.. She remembers... I will probably be there between 4-4:30 just because I get off work at 4. Show up whenever I am sure we will be there.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Less than 36 hours to go! Anyone scared yet?:ss


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Less than 36 hours to go! Anyone scared yet?:ss


PFFTT!!! never!!


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> PFFTT!!! never!!


:r Brave one aren't you? Even if its just the two of us this could get ugly because neither of us is smart enough to quit.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> :r Brave one aren't you? Even if its just the two of us this could get ugly because neither of us is smart enough to quit.


quit? is that the sound that bear makes when it poops?


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> quit? is that the sound that bear makes when it poops?


LOL... Keep thinking that way... If you are gonna be a bear you might as well be a grizzly. :r

Icehog! Are the midgets in transit yet?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> LOL... Keep thinking that way... If you are gonna be a bear you might as well be a grizzly. :r
> 
> Icehog! Are the midgets in transit yet?


hahah pfft!

Tom isn't sending midgets.. they are scared to show. They can't handle the Cigar Madame


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> hahah pfft!
> 
> Tom isn't sending midgets.. they are scared to show. They can't handle the Cigar Madame


I like a woman with confidence as long as she is able to back it up.... :cb

Why do I get the idea that Police may be involved before the evening is over. Or at least handcuffs. :r

Oh crap. Now we will be making Tom blush in this thread too...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> I like a woman with confidence as long as she is able to back it up.... :cb
> 
> Why do I get the idea that Police may be involved before the evening is over. Or at least handcuffs. :r
> 
> Oh crap. Now we will be making Tom blush in this thread too...


Great.. lemme get the bail money ready. Ugh.

--perk-- handcuffs?! who's getting cuffed? I always carry a key with me.. ya know..safty first!


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Great.. lemme get the bail money ready. Ugh.
> 
> --perk-- handcuffs?! who's getting cuffed? I always carry a key with me.. ya know..safty first!


Me too.. Of course this is Sandy Springs/Dunwoody so the Police department there probably takes AmEx....

Guess we will have to draw straws to see who gets cuffed.. Note: You gotta get to that key before you can use it...

So what time are you showing?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Me too.. Of course this is Sandy Springs/Dunwoody so the Police department there probably takes AmEx....
> 
> Guess we will have to draw straws to see who gets cuffed.. Note: You gotta get to that key before you can use it...
> 
> So what time are you showing?


Oh ill get to the key.. that i can assure you.

umm showing up around...hmmm ehh.... 5? yeah around there.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Oh ill get to the key.. that i can assure you.
> 
> umm showing up around...hmmm ehh.... 5? yeah around there.


LOL... Confidence again... Good girl.. :bn

Note to self.. Steal that key... :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> LOL... Confidence again... Good girl.. :bn
> 
> Note to self.. Steal that key... :r


THAT will never happen.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> THAT will never happen.


Ooooo I love a challenge. Maybe I should get me some Ninja Midgets to distract you...

You do realize that we are going to end up as best of friends or worst of enemies. Not sure which would be worse. Probably best of friends would be worst because the world will never be safe again.. :r:r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Ooooo I love a challenge. Maybe I should get me some Ninja Midgets to distract you...
> 
> You do realize that we are going to end up as best of friends or worst of enemies. Not sure which would be worse. Probably best of friends would be worst because the world will never be safe again.. :r:r


hahah right on..ninjamidgets  They soo rock.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> hahah right on..ninjamidgets  They soo rock.


:r Not sure what got you the most excited the NinjaMidgets or the handcuffs. Glad I didn't mention Silk Scarves..


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> :r Not sure what got you the most excited the NinjaMidgets or the handcuffs. Glad I didn't mention Silk Scarves..


I have a funny feeling Tom will make his way to this thread again soon..HAHAH


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I have a funny feeling Tom will make his way to this thread again soon..HAHAH


LOL.. Probably. And be blushing again. :r

Of course I wonder which will capture his attention first. Ninja Midgets, handcuffs or silk scarves?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> LOL.. Probably. And be blushing again. :r
> 
> Of course I wonder which will capture his attention first. Ninja Midgets, handcuffs or silk scarves?


Im thinking he thinks the Ninja Midgets will be wearing silk scarves and handcuffing people... :chk


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Im thinking he thinks the Ninja Midgets will be wearing silk scarves and handcuffing people... :chk


:r That line in itself should get his attention!!! :mn

So did we ever determine who is bringing the handcuffs? :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

mspringfield said:


> :r That line in itself should get his attention!!! :mn
> 
> *So did we ever determine who is bringing the handcuffs?* :ss


I would but I left mine and my ball gag at another herf


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I would but I left mine and my ball gag at another herf


Great.. Encourage her.... :r:r:r

You are still going to be there, right?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I would but I left mine and my ball gag at another herf


umm, the double or single?

:ss


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> umm, the double or single?
> 
> :ss


Do you have a preference?

aw, see what you started?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Do you have a preference?
> 
> aw, see what you started?


Hate the blasted things.. BUT wished I had one to gag up someone last night that talked too much. I would'a killed to have one handy!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

mspringfield said:


> Great.. Encourage her.... :r:r:r
> *
> You are still going to be there, right?*


Yes



mspringfield said:


> Do you have a preference?
> 
> aw, see what you started?


I was only trying to enhance the experience


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Hate the blasted things.. BUT wished I had one to gag up someone last night that talked too much. I would'a killed to have one handy!


Sounds like the voice of experience.. I'll bet you are the type that couldn't keep quiet if your life depended on it.. :r:r:r

Tomorrow night is going to be way too much fun...


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Yes
> 
> I was only trying to enhance the experience


Great. Glad you are going to be able to make it.

LOL Wind her up and pull her chain...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> .
> 
> LOL Wind her up and pull her chain...


Oh boy.. here we go...


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Oh boy.. here we go...


:r:r If you can't take it raise your hand. :chk:chk


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Midgets for every occassion and task, Dahling...


Yeah. They call them the Florida Gators football team!!!:tu Have fun gang, wish I could be there. Watch out for her belt BTW!!


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

OK. Today is the day! Hope to see everyone there. We still haven't decided who brings the handcuffs and we need an estimate of the number of midgets. 

See you there. If anyone needs directions or wants a number PM me before 4 pm today and I will PM you back a phone number.

CGAR Girl. You better be there or I will send the Ninja Midgets after you and I will piss them off first!

Don't worry if you forget your sticks there is a B&M across the street.

:chk:chk:chk:chk

Michael


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I work in Alpharetta and get off work at 4:30. I am going to try and make it down there right after work if nothing else comes up.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Alright I'm ready, I'll be there probably around 5:45 (depending on GA400 traffic). I should at least be able to stay for a few hours. See y'all tonight:tu


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Yeah. I work in Alpharetta too. I will be getting off at 4 and heading straight down. The best way to get there from Alpharetta is to take 400S get off at the Abernathy Rd exit, take a left, take another left on Mt. Vernon (3rd light I think). Drive a couple of miles and take a left on Chamblee-Dunwoody at the Dunkin Donuts. Another left at the first traffic light (at the Burger King) into the shopping center. DT will be almost straight in front of you. 

See you guys there.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> CGAR Girl. You better be there or I will send the Ninja Midgets after you and I will piss them off first!
> 
> Michael


Might be worth not showing to have the midgets come after me. ahaha


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Might be worth not showing to have the midgets come after me. ahaha


True. But you don't know what they will do to you if you do come... :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Im coming from the south side of the planet to you guys up there. .so I dont wanna hear this stuff about traffic hahaha..


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Im coming from the south side of the planet to you guys up there. .so I dont wanna hear this stuff about traffic hahaha..


If you leave now you can just make it..:ss


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> If you leave now you can just make it..:ss


Oh wonderfull... 
Sondra's gonna get there first and have a huge head start on the rest of us... I knew I shoulda brought my camera with me today...


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

aracos said:


> Oh wonderfull...
> Sondra's gonna get there first and have a huge head start on the rest of us... I knew I shoulda brought my camera with me today...


:r:r I have mine so we can blackmail her! I am actually heading that way soon. I may beat her there...


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> Oh wonderfull...
> Sondra's gonna get there first and have a huge head start on the rest of us... I knew I shoulda brought my camera with me today...


So are you coming now?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I really wish I could make it tonight, sounds like it's gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> So are you coming now?


Was thinking on leaving work in a few minutes and heading that way... 
May have a guy from work coming out as well...

Can't stay to long, but I'll be there for a little while at least...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Got caught up causing.. I mean working.... Im on my way now.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Got caught up causing.. I mean working.... Im on my way now.


So it will 6'ish, if she's lucky... :cb


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I am out the door as well. See y'all in a few. :ss


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

Err how late is everyone going to be there? I'm not getting out of here until 9 so can't get there until 10...too late?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I get on the road right now, I can be there by Saturday.


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> If I get on the road right now, I can be there by Saturday.


Start driving ...I can make it saturday!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Had a great time tonight:tu

This may have to become a monthly thing


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> If I get on the road right now, I can be there by Saturday.


Too bad  SAT Ill be in Knoxville running amuck there.. :ss

Had a great time meeting everyone!!

And before he posts the pics --- umm No midgets were there, and there was alcohol consumed, so keep that in mind.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Too bad  SAT Ill be in Knoxville running amuck there.. :ss


Who is amuck, and why is he running?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Who is amuck, and why is he running?


Ill let ya know when I find him....and Ill be sure to ask hi why he's running  And if he's a midget.. oh it's on hahah.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Had a great time meeting everyone!!
> 
> And before he posts the pics --- umm No midgets were there, and there was alcohol consumed, so keep that in mind.


Me too!

And yes there were midgets there. They were Ninja Midgets. If you didn't see them then they did their job!


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

I will get the photos posted as soon as I get them resized. In the mean time here is a sample....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG..of all the pics to put up first... THAT one! UGH!! grr!! The other pic after that one is muuuuuch better!!!!!


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> OMG..of all the pics to put up first... THAT one! UGH!! grr!! The other pic after that one is muuuuuch better!!!!!


I knew you would love it! :r Yes the other was a better photo but that one seemed capture the overall mood of the evening.

Besides you know me well enough by now to have guessed which one would go up first. :chk:chk


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> I knew you would love it! :r Yes the other was a better photo but that one seemed capture the overall mood of the evening.
> 
> Besides you know me well enough by now to have guessed which one would go up first. :chk:chk


I need the pics!!! I gotta do my new avatar!!!!!1 gimme gimme gimme!!!


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I need the pics!!! I gotta do my new avatar!!!!!1 gimme gimme gimme!!!


Damned impatient woman... :r Don't make me call the Ninja midgets!

I only had time to download them this morning so they are on my computer at home. I will send them your way as soon as I get home.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Damned impatient woman... :r Don't make me call the Ninja midgets!
> 
> I only had time to download them this morning so they are on my computer at home. I will send them your way as soon as I get home.


you suck. one eyes driver. by the way.. yeah driving home sorta kinda really sucked. :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> you suck. one eyes driver. by the way.. yeah driving home sorta kinda really sucked. :r


Yes I do.. Of course txting while trying to drive with one eye didn't help either...:ss


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Yes I do.. Of course txting while trying to drive with one eye didn't help either...:ss


 who you telling???


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> who you telling???


 On the advise of my attorney.....

Looks like we are both working hard today....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> On the advise of my attorney.....
> 
> Looks like we are both working hard today....


I am working hard.. have to make up for my 'lost' time yesterday...ugh.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> I am working hard.. have to make up for my 'lost' time yesterday...ugh.


Too much alcohol?

I am actually surprised that we have had no comments on the pic...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Too much alcohol?
> 
> I am actually surprised that we have had no comments on the pic...


thats cause out of 153 post.. 143 of them are just me and you. :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> thats cause out of 153 post.. 143 of them are just me and you. :r


:r you counted?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> :r you counted?


nah.. but Im comfy in using those numbers.. LOL


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> nah.. but Im comfy in using those numbers.. LOL


:r Prolly a pretty safe bet....

Drinking yet?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> :r Prolly a pretty safe bet....
> 
> Drinking yet?


yep and yep


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> yep and yep


LOL Thanks for starting without me...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> LOL Thanks for starting without me...


yeah well, Im good for that :tu


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> yeah well, Im good for that :tu


I have noticed... Of course I would do the same for you.... :cb


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> I have noticed... Of course I would do the same for you.... :cb


exxxxxxactly


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> exxxxxxactly


Thought you were puttin' up a new avatar. Why ain't cha done it?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

and 'ders the new avatar beee---ccch


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> thats cause out of 153 post.. 143 of them are just me and you. :r


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=163553


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

rack04 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=163553


I was close


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> and 'ders the new avatar beee---ccch


Where's my photo credit? :r

All photos are posted in my albums and the group!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> Where's my photo credit? :r
> 
> All photos are posted in my albums and the group!


:tpd:he took the photos :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> :tpd:he took the photos :r


:r Thanks!!! :tpd:


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

And Sondra manages to WIN pool #3 in the Lotery... 
Guess I owe you a couple of sticks 

Congrats... :bl


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

aracos said:


> And Sondra manages to WIN pool #3 in the Lotery...
> Guess I owe you a couple of sticks
> 
> Congrats... :bl


Opps.... 
I mixed up CGAR Grl with CigarGal... :hn


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Good thing I called ya when I did huh? lol


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Good thing I called ya when I did huh? lol


Knowing her I am sure she will take some Scotch as a consolation prize. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sondra hasn't been on for a few days...she didn't burn her tongue at the herf, did she?


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

I haven't heard from her in about a week either. Maybe we should check the local jails. :ss



icehog3 said:


> Sondra hasn't been on for a few days...she didn't burn her tongue at the herf, did she?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ohh hardy har har. PFFT check local jails. whateva!!! Im an innocent good lil angel. So go lick a walrus. HAHAH :ss

Ive been super busy. Sheesh. Let see, pre convention stuff. The convention stuff, then almost getting arrested out in Vegas, then post convention stuff.. and now more post convention stuff. See Im working!!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Sondra hasn't been on for a few days...she didn't burn her tongue at the herf, did she?


The fourth picture is just wrong....now I can't stand up! lol


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

This thread needs more pics.

Of Sondra.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh it was wrong. Too bad we dont have sound with those pics  The ohh and ahhs and ewwws were too funny 
well and me making wimper noises. LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> This thread needs more pics.
> 
> Of Sondra.


Umm.... hmmm..Vegas Baby.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> Umm.... hmmm..Vegas Baby.


 I see you had some time by the pool. A little color suits you.

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> I see you had some time by the pool. A little color suits you.
> 
> Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


Lotsa color  I had to blend in there. haha


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> Lotsa color  I had to blend in there. haha


Is that Carlitos with you?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Is that Carlitos with you?


why yesh it is  About 5 minutes before I took a God of Fire and did a tounge ash stand :ss I dont know if he wanted to hug me or beat me. LOL


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> why yesh it is  About 5 minutes before I took a God of Fire and did a tounge ash stand :ss I dont know if he wanted to hug me or beat me. LOL


Spank you would be my instinct.

And what an appropriate 100th post! :bl


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

:bl:bl:bl wooot!:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

:ss Any more pics to share?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> :ss Any more pics to share?


Somewhere 'round here. Gotta load up the pics from IPCPR.


----------

